# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 1: Những Địa Danh Nổi Tiếng Ở Thái Lan

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 1: Những Địa Danh Nổi Tiếng Ở Thái Lan*

*Với thức ăn tuyệt vời, khí hậu nhiệt đới, văn hóa hấp dẫn và những bãi biển tuyệt vời, Thái Lan là một nam châm cho khách du lịch trên toàn thế giới.
*


*Thái Lan được chia làm 5 khu vực:*

*Phía bắc Thái Lan* - Chiang Mai, bộ lạc, và Tam giác vàng.
*Isaan* - Khu vực phía đông bắc tuyệt vời - khám phá Thái Lan hẻo lánh, thực phẩm hấp dẫn và một số di tích Khmer tráng lệ.
*Miền trung Thái Lan* - Bangkok, vùng đồng bằng và lịch sử của Thái Lan.
*Phía Đông Thái Lan* - Những bãi biển và hải đảo rất dễ dàng đi lại với Bangkok, Pattaya, Ko Samet, Ko Chang.
*Miền Nam Thái Lan* - Rừng nhiệt đới tươi tốt và hàng trăm km bờ biển và hải đảo trên biển Andaman và Vịnh Thái Lan, cộng với Phuket, Krabi, Ko Samui, Ko Tao và nhiều hơn nữa các bãi biển nổi tiếng của Thái Lan


*Trước tiên, chúng ta hãy đi vòng quanh các thành phố lơn:*

*Bangkok* - thủ đô, nhộn nhịp nhất Thái Lan, vốn điên cuồngAyutthaya - một thành phố lịch sử, được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thế giới và là thủ đô cũ của Siam



_Thủ đô Bangkok về đêm_


*Chiang Mai* - trên thực tế là thủ đô của miền Bắc Thái Lan và trung tâm văn hóa của Lanna



_Một ngôi chùa ở Chiang Mai_


*Chiang Rai* - cửa ngõ vào Tam giác vàng, các đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số và trekkings núi



_Ngôi chùa đặc trung ở Chiang Rai_


*Kanchanaburi* - có cầu qua sông Kwai và rất nhiều bảo tàng về Chiến tranh Thế giới II



_Cảnh thiên nhiên ở Kachanaburi_


*Nakhon Ratchasima* - thành phố lớn nhất của khu vực Isaan



_Nakhon Ratchasima nhìn từ trên cao_


*Pattaya* - một trong những điểm đến du lịch chính, được biết đến bởi cuộc sống về đêm



_Thành Phố Pattaya_


*Sukhothai* - thủ đô đầu tiên của Thái Lan, vẫn còn những đống đổ nát kì bí




_Tượng phật ở Sukhothai_


*Surat Thani* - nhà của đế quốc Srivijaya, cửa ngõ vào quần đảo Samui



_Resort ở Surat Thani_

----------


## dulichkhonggian

*Bên cạnh đó còn có những địa danh nổi tiếng khác:*

*Ko Chang* - đã từng là một hòn đảo yên tĩnh, bây giờ đang phát triển du lịch lớn




_Một góc của đảo Ko Chang_



*Ko Lipe* - hòn đảo nhỏ ở giữa Vườn quốc gia Tarutao, với các rạn san hô và những bãi biển còn nguyên sinh 1 cách tuyệt vời





_Vẽ yên bình của Ko Lipe_



*Ko Pha Ngan* - là một phần của bữa tiệc trăng tròn nổi tiếng với hàng dặm bờ biển yên tĩnh





_Đảo Kok Pha Ngan_



*Ko Samui* - nguyên sinh, và là nơi vui chơi giải trí thánh địa hippie




_Koh Samui nhìn từ trên cao_



*Vườn quốc gia Khao Sok* - một trong những nơi dự trữ động vật hoang dã đẹp nhất ở Thái Lan




_Resort đặc trưng ở Khao Sok_



*Vườn quốc gia Khao Yai* - 1 chuyến đi săn đêm nai đốm với chiếc xe jeep hoặc ghé thăm những thác nước rất ngoạn mục




_Cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên của Khao Yai_



*Krabi tỉnh* - thánh địa của bãi biển và thể thao dưới nước ở phía nam, bao gồm Ao Nang, Rai Leh, Ko Phi Phi và Ko Lanta




_Karabi nhìn từ trên cao_



*Phuket* - hòn đảo thiên đường ban đầu của Thái Lan, giờ đã rất phát triển nhưng vẫn còn một số bãi biển đẹp tự nhiên




_Bãi biển ở PhuKet_




------------------------------------
_Anywhere you want to be
_



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------

